# Augusta Maine



## Altaskibum (May 5, 2008)

Hey all I just moved Just outside of augusta maine and I am interested in taking some short hikes with my wife. We are both in pretty good shape but we are limited by time because of childcare issues. Anyway I am just looking for a fairly short climb hopefully with a view at the top. Any ideas? Any help would be great.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2008)

There's some nice hikes in the Belgrade lakes. Mt Phillip in Rome gives you a few good views of Great Pond. You can find more info on hikes in the area here: http://www.belgradelakes.org/

And if you want to drive about an hour you can get to Camden which has some really nice hikes with views of the Atlantic.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2008)

Mt Phillip:







Camden:


----------



## MichaelJ (May 6, 2008)

Tumbledown is only about 90 minutes away in Weld. Here's a map. There are many easy hike options, and a beautiful high mountain pond with lots of open ledges for swimming and sunning. Plenty of trails to do anything from a short up-and-back to a long loop.

When/if you can swing slightly longer trips, you're in a great position for a straight 2-hour shot up to the Carabassett Valley, where Sugarloaf ski area is. There are some gorgeous hikes up there, such as the Bigelows. You're also not too far from either Baxter or Acadia, also wonderful options, but neither of which is suitable for just a day trip. Places to keep in mind for the future


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2008)

Acadia is an excellent place if you want to take the kids with you. Hundreds of short hikes of all types, most with views and plenty to do in town if the kids aren't up for hiking or the weather doesn't cooperate. It's about a 2 hr drive from Augusta, so you can do it in a day if you want, but there are plenty of campgrounds and cabin rentals too if you want to spend a few days.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend Popham Beach or Reid State Park over by Grey.  No major elevation climbs, but definitely the two most beautiful places I've walked around in Maine.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2008)

Get yourself the Maine Atlas and Gazetteer in addition to having a large list of hikes it contains topo maps of the entire state. Popham Beach is awesome. Less than an hour is Bradbury Mt and Wolfneck State Park. Bradbury is a couple of miles up the road from my place in Cumberland, not much of a mountain, takes about 10/15 min to hike it but has a pretty good view of the coastline. Wolfneck is on the coast in Freeport, like Popham, no elevation but really nice hiking. We always buy a family state park pass.

While there are not many lakes in Texas, Maine has a ton of lakes. My kids don't like the ocean so that's a good thing.


----------



## Mike P. (May 6, 2008)

I'm thinking the Camden Hills would also be nice.  Do get a DeLorne Gazetteer for ME, this will help you find many local hikes & they also cover the logging roads too.


----------



## Altaskibum (May 6, 2008)

Thanks all. Great suggestions. Delormes Atlas is awsome!!! I'll definately check out belgrade. Also I need to hike around camden, I love that town. How long of a hike is tumbledown and does the pond hold trout? I also love to flyfish so if I can combine hiking and flyfishing that is the ultimate in great trips. If I were to hike the bigelows from one end to the other, how long would that take? I have always wanted to do that but have been too lazy.

ps. ski resort observer, there are actually a lot of lakes in texas especially around dallas. but they are all man made and the color of split pea soup and filled with cotton mouth snakes.... Boy am I glad to be back in Maine!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 7, 2008)

Looking at my GPS trace on the topo map, looks like Tumbledown was 1.9 miles and 1400' from the car to the pond. Took us about 80 minutes to get there.

I found this information on the pond:


> Area - 9 acres
> Temperatures:
> Surface - 67°F
> 20 feet   - 63°F
> ...


----------



## Altaskibum (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Michael I will be on tumbledown this summer rod in hand!!


----------



## Mapnut (May 7, 2008)

I'd like to expand on Wa-loaf's suggestion of the Rome Hills, just west of the Belgrade Lakes, for hikes closer to home.  http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=2&S=14&Z=19&X=134&Y=1541&W=3&qs=|rome|me|  There are 6 or 7 small mountains over 1100 feet, lovely brooks and undeveloped ponds.  Well, it's many years since I hiked there but I expect it's still pretty unspoiled.  Don't know who decided to rename them the "Kennebec Highlands."


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2008)

Mapnut said:


> I'd like to expand on Wa-loaf's suggestion of the Rome Hills, just west of the Belgrade Lakes, for hikes closer to home.  http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=2&S=14&Z=19&X=134&Y=1541&W=3&qs=|rome|me|  There are 6 or 7 small mountains over 1100 feet, lovely brooks and undeveloped ponds.  Well, it's many years since I hiked there but I expect it's still pretty unspoiled.  Don't know who decided to rename them the "Kennebec Highlands."



That's generally the area I was talking about. I used Mt Philip as an example since I had a picture. The BRCA has been working to buy up land and has been cutting and cleaning up the trails in that whole area. They're the ones who named it Kennebec Highlands. The trails can also be used year round for xc skiing and snowshoeing. Not sure if they allow snowmobiles. If you join the organization they'll give you a map of all the trails, although you may be able to buy the map in some of the local shops (Days store in Belgrade Lakes maybe?). Don't forget to go cool off in the lake after your hike.


----------



## Mapnut (May 7, 2008)

On both Terraserver and Google Earth it looks like the whole summit ridge of Vienna Mountain was cleared, and a road put in, but nothing was built from 1997 until whenever the Google Earth image was taken.  Anybody know what that was, a housing development that went bust maybe?


----------



## Altaskibum (May 7, 2008)

I am gonna google kennebec highlands right now I think I'll have some time to head over there on friday morning so I'll let you all know how we do.


----------



## thebigo (May 7, 2008)

I have never hiked that area so i cant offer any suggestions but i would be curious how you are finding the augusta area?


----------



## Altaskibum (May 7, 2008)

I actually really like it here. There are issues with economy and such but there are a ton of lakes, the western mountains are close and the coast is also just a short drive away. I am in a small town about 10 miles west of augusta and we bought a little house just a couple of blocks from maranacook lake and so I am really happy. I just moved from dallas though so anything would seem awsome compared to that.


----------



## Altaskibum (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, had a great little hike the other day. Will be back there soon


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2008)

Altaskibum said:


> Thanks Michael I will be on tumbledown this summer rod in hand!!



That sounds dirty..lol


----------

